# Px4 full size 20 round mag



## SilentCatalyst (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have the 20 round mag or mag extension for their full size Px4 Type F.

Thoughts?

Pictures? 

-Nate


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Once upon a time, the gun came with one regular size mag, and one of those extended mags. Now, they only come with two 17 rounders...

Here is a pic of a PX4 I sold in 2008 - that has that longer magazine:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I can tell you whether you buy the extension and put it on the 17 rounder yourself, or buy the 20 round magazine they are the same animal, unlike the 20 round magazine for the 92 series which is a true 20 round magazine. I have extensions on my PX4 subcompact magazines and they work flawless.


----------



## SilentCatalyst (Jul 18, 2012)

Shipwreck, Thank you for the pic. That helps to see what it would look like. I just purchased my Px4 this past weekend and now I'm looking at all the accessories/upgrades.

I still need to hunt down a cleaning kit and a holster. I'm pretty sure I know what I need for the cleaning kit based on another thread and video on here. As for the holster, that opens up a lot of opinions. I need to keep looking and try some that friends may have.

What else; grab some snap caps probably, considering different sights... that's all I can think of right now other than defensive ammo.

I should add, I don't feel like I need the extension to fit my hand, so the added number of rounds doesn't sound necessary or really add anything other than 3 extra rounds per mag.

denner, good to know that they are the same quality on both the full-size and the sub.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shoot me a PM, and I can recommend a good sight for you


----------

